# business partner



## Pacificpearl53

Hello
I am looking for Business partner in Hobart , Tasmania area.

I have funds for open some business like Cafe, General Store, Liquer store, 
Retail store or any business what we can work.

I have experience i many business and we can still work next 10 years.

Ricky


----------



## Pacificpearl53

Thanks Jackdavin, I wish you also best in the future.


----------



## chrisrotz

Pacificpearl53 said:


> Hello
> I am looking for Business partner in Hobart , Tasmania area.
> 
> I have funds for open some business like Cafe, General Store, Liquer store,
> Retail store or any business what we can work.
> 
> I have experience i many business and we can still work next 10 years.
> 
> Ricky


HI,

I am also looking for a partner. Will you explain me some about your business?

Thanks


----------



## Barbaragabogrecan

The first thing to do is assess your situation and decide if you need a partner. If you decide to take on a partner, the survival and prosperity of your company depends on how well you choose that partner.


----------



## diy-namenecklace

good luck to you


----------



## misglobaltech

are you looking at any business type?


----------



## omega

Pacificpearl53 said:


> Hello
> I am looking for Business partner in Hobart , Tasmania area.
> 
> I have funds for open some business like Cafe, General Store, Liquer store,
> Retail store or any business what we can work.
> 
> I have experience i many business and we can still work next 10 years.
> 
> Ricky


Don't want to sound rude, but why you guys like to keep competing with the oppositions, there are 1000 cafe, general stores, liquor store, and retail stores and none is making real money, just like buying you a job. Think China&#8230;! Invest a little, make it big and live like never before, I done it and don't regret a minute of it..

Omega


----------



## morgan

I am also finding business partner. .


----------



## Editor

As well as potential entrepreneurs on the forum are also a number of Australian business angels who will consider helping those looking to set up a new business. There are obviously some risks in bringing on board a new partner and finding somebody who is compatible with your way of working, time management, money management, etc is not always easy.

It may be an idea to PM more details of your business idea to those who have shown interest so that they can consider any opportunities at their convenience?


----------



## ecosway

I know a great oppurtunity for australian to venture into a franchising business. Well...it's not totally franchising since the shop is free, it's more to profit sharing with ecosway company. 

If you are interested to own a beauty/household/drugs store at no cost, do message me. All operations expenses including rentall and utility bills are paid by ecosway company. We are looking for shop owner to look after the high end shop and enjoy profit sharing and bonuses.


----------



## ecosway

morgan said:


> I am also finding business partner. .


Are u an australian? I might have a proposal for you.


----------

